# Charcoal filter media



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Is it possible to re-use the carbon filter media? I was thinking maybe if I bake it in the oven for a while it would be okay to use again. I dont like it in my filter all the time and only use it when I have to, but its a bit expensive and hate to throw it away. Suggestions?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

At my old job, we had a huge water treatment plant (giant charcol filters, several semi truck distillers etc). Charcoal was rarely changed. There were automatic bake out type proceedured that were performed to renew the charcoal. Not sure how hot the temps got, but I'd say atleast 300F.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good. Im probably going to go ahead and try it, but I cant think of any way to test and see if it will still have the same absorbtion properties....


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

What about using non-toxic food coloring to test the carbon? It'd probably be best to do it in a container other than the tank, but I'm pretty sure carbon that's working should remove the color.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Now there's a great idea! I bet that would work! Thanks!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually Activated Charcoal is produced in ovens that reach up to 1000° and are oxygen free. So as you can well guess your home oven just isn't going to do the job. 

But why are you using AC on a planted tank in the first place?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

My fish all got ich and I was treating with rid-ick and was having a hard time getting the water to clear up even after a 50% change, so I added some AC in the filter to help out. Now im done with it but I hate to chunk it because im poor and it was a little pricey ;-)


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

> But why are you using AC on a planted tank in the first place?


I have a penguin filter running which has a carbon filter...

1) Is this Carbon filter the same as Activated Charcoal?
2) Should I have this filter running at all times on my planted aquarium?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes its probably activated carbon. I would take it out because it supposedly effects the nutrients in the water. Just about the only good time to use it is after medicating to help remove the medicine from the water.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Kevin... I have had my carbon filter in always. Is any type of filtration needed on a planted tank? The replacement for my Penguin has the mechanical filter and the carbon packaged together I will have to break the replacement open to get rid of the carbon... is it worth doing this to keep my mechanical filter going?

Here is a link to the description of the replacement filter cartridges.

http://marineland.com/products/consumer/con_cartridges.html


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a cichlid tank with penguin filters on it. I cut a slice in the top of the floss and dump all the charcoal out. Running water through it helps push all of it out. Mechanical filtration is very important! I clean my penguins once a week. Dont mess with the biowheel though.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks kevin... I got rid of the wheel the day I started doing research... I'll get rid of the carbon as well.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

The wheel is your biological filtration. I would keep it. Without it you end up with your biological filter and mechanical filter as one, which makes things a little more difficult. I would remove the charcoal and put the biowheel back and use it like that.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

Well I removed it to reduce surface agitation to a minimmum and have had no problems without it... is Bio filtration really needed on a well planted aquarium?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Supposedly no but I like to have a safety net just in case. You will probably be fine without the wheel, I just use it because i like to be able to take the pad and rinse it in hot water in the sink, instead of having to use old tank water to rinse it. Really I guess its a convenience thing for me. I have heard of people using them, and also not using them. In the end I guess just use what works for you, but the activated carbon should be removed for sure.


----------

